# Convertible Top - Cleaning and Fabsil



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Thought that while I was at it, I would share the steps I use to clean and treat my convertible roof. I know there are guides etc out there but heres another one 

Tools used:

Pressure washer
Autoglym plastic cleaning brush
Washing up liquid (fairy)
Microfiber towels
Sponge
Fabsil (1Litre)

Set aside about 2 hours to wash (plus however long it takes to dry) and treat the roof. According to the tin, Fabsil takes about 6 hours to fully dry so plan ahead if it's due to rain.

First, this was the reason I decided to re treat the roof







As you can see, in some places the water is still beading off, but just using the garden hose showed areas where water is starting to soak into the fabric.

So, Step 1 - Pressure wash the whole roof, working from front to back, pushing all the dirt off as you go. The reason I go front to back is this is the direction water is supposed to hit the roof (you don't reverse at 70mph down the motorway in the rain)

Step 2 - fill a bucket with about 2 litres of water mixed with a good amount of washing up liquid. Pour evenly over the roof and rub in with the brush. 
Main areas to work at are where the water collects and along any seams.



Step 3 - Pressure wash all the soap away until there are no more suds coming out of the roof. This takes a good 20mins with the pressure washer before the water becomes totally soap free.



Just to show that after all this pressure washing, only a tiny dribble of water appears at the window seal - nothing to worry about imo.



Step 4 - Dry the roof with a microfiber towel. Your towel should remain perfectly clean after rubbing the whole roof down. If not, wash again.



Cleanness



Step 5 - Check the fabric is fully dry. Important!

Step 6 - Apply the Fabsil generously (you should see it soak into the fabric) with a sponge working from front to back, overlapping each previous pass to ensure full, even coverage. I filled a bowl with about half a litre, did the passenger side, then refilled with another half-litre and did the driver's side. Using a sponge works really well as you can get it the gaps and seams without getting it all over your paint.









Step 7 - Wait for it to dry

Step 8 - Admire some wonderful beading for many months to come.




Ps. Some may not agree with using a pressure washer and washing up liquid but I've found it works really well and gets more dirt/mold out than any other fabric top cleaner.


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

Good job


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice write up just add I start by giving the roof a good Hoover before washing and use a 2in paint brush to apply the Fabsil


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

cheers for the write up,
always been a bit terrified of combining pressure washers and soft top roof lol.
will now have a gentle go as mine needs it to get the lichen out!


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Great write up  But i'd wear gloves handling fabsil or you'll never be able to wash your hands again! Lol :wink:


----------



## kclee1st (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info. One question though. For those living in the United States can you explain what washing up liquid is please?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kclee1st said:


> Thanks for the info. One question though. For those living in the United States can you explain what washing up liquid is please?


It's the detergent Brits here without a dishwasher use to clean dishes. Most British blokes don't know what it is either... :lol:

Either way it contains salt and pig urine.

If you want to clean your roof with that, go ahead. I'm more inclined to use car shampoo having previously soaked it with a solution made up of two Milton tablets to 3 litres of water. Then follow the directions here.


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Reason I didn't use car shampoo is because a lot of them contain waxes, water repellents etc which you don't want in the fabric before its treated.

Good shout on hoovering the roof before washing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

intott said:


> Reason I didn't use car shampoo is because a lot of them contain waxes, water repellents etc which you don't want in the fabric before its treated.
> 
> Good shout on hoovering the roof before washing.


I use Johnsons badybath the wash both the roof and car


----------



## kclee1st (Nov 9, 2015)

Where am I going to get pig urine. I checked Ebay but nothing.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> intott said:
> 
> 
> > Reason I didn't use car shampoo is because a lot of them contain waxes, water repellents etc which you don't want in the fabric before its treated.
> ...


Plus one on the baby shampoo
From a good recommendation here.....

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115683&hilit=Milton


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jez xbx said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > intott said:
> ...


Yeah I use that too. It has to be the blue bottle though...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Doberso spam posts removed.
Hoggy.


----------

